# Full Grown Weight



## Ljilly28

These are current weights:
Finn: 70lbs
Tally:68 lbs
Tango:57 lbs

When they ate Canidae ALS, they were a bit heavier(Well, Tango was a baby so she didnt count): Finn 72 and Tally 75. Finn is 23 1/2 inches/ 6 years,Tango is a little slip of a girl, and Tally 24 and 16 months. The vet said Finn was perfect, but Tally a few pounds too heavy,and to get it off(he's strict). Now, both are lean and fit. I'd prefer two more pounds on Tally, however the vet is beyond pleased with their waists and wants to see Tally especially trim until he's two for ideal joint development.


----------



## MillysMom

Milly is somewhere between 68-71 pounds... so I went with 60-70 on the poll. I kind of think she's probably 71 right now (too many Christmas dog cookies, and not enough excercise the past few weeks) :doh:

I try to regulate her food intake like a hawk, and have had great success with this. I would like for her to be about 65-67 pounds... the vet has said that is ideal, but any smaller and at her age we could run into problems if she got sick. Right now the vet says she isn't overweight, but could stand to lose a few more pounds.

Pretty much overnight her weight ballooned (well in 2-3 months) her food intake wasn't change, and if anything maybe she was excercised just a small amount less, but the vet said at a certain age their metabolism can very quickly slow way down! At this point in time I thought she was 2 year younger than she is... and was not at all thinking I had a "geriatric dog." I kept feeding her the same measured amount, and thought hmmm, she looks chunky. Took her to the vet for an ear infection, and was shocked when she was 84 pounds (I'm embarrassed to say that outloud). I felt like such an awful dog owner, like I had failed her, and the vet was actually amazed I was so concerned. Apparently, I live in a city plagued with dog obesity, and what I found obese for Milly was just overweight (or so says the vet). I switched her to being fed twice a day (instead of once a day), cut back her food a little bit, and switched to a different diet (the switch was for her skin). The pounds flew off! 

I now will always feed any dog I own twice a day (if not 3 tiny meals a day). It really has done wonders for her. I weigh her every few weeks, and keep a visual eye on her weight. Since she dropped the pounds it is like I have a young dog again... she can jump over logs, onto the bed, etc. It really was unfair ito her that I let her gain weight (in my defense it just happened so quickly I didn't catch it), but I have learned my lesson, and as far as my dog is concerned I'd rather her be a bit on the skinny side than over weight. It just isn't fair to their joints to carry those extra pounds. 

Sorry I wrote a novel, again!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

I've never had one that truly fit, even massively oversized, was over 85 pounds. 

My current two are 53 and probably 56, and will probably each gain about five as they mature.


----------



## REDPIN04

at her worst she was 112lbs, now she's hovering around 95 and the Vet is requesting her to be at 80. She is a very large golden though and towers over many of the other goldens in the neighborhood.


----------



## Megan

Mandie-42 lbs(yes she is full grown ,26 months old.)

Roy- 85 lbs


----------



## Blaireli

Luke - 80
Maggie - 56
Tucker - 53
Heidi - 100 (This is down from 127 when I got her in September, so she's doing great! Her ideal weight is around 80, like Luke.)


----------



## Maggies mom

Maggie-66
Abbie-64
Houdini-63
Cruiser-85


----------



## AmbikaGR

I believe over 90 lbs. for any Golden to be obese, and yes I do know some are taller than others. that is why I say 90 lbs. I had one of those bigger Goldens, my Brandi. At her heaviest she was 92 lbs. and I realized she was "fat" although my vet said "she is a big girl but I would not let her get much heavier". I put her on a diet and over the next 12-18 months she lost over 20 lbs. She remained a steady 70-71 lbs. till the end. Below is a chart provided by Purina that is very good at evaluating your do. Just remember that with the coat of a Golden it may be best to do tis when the dog is wet.


*Understanding Your Dog's Body Condition*

*Too Thin*

*1* Ribs, lumbar vertebrae, pelvic bones and all bony prominences evident from a distance. No discernible body fat. Obvious loss of muscle mass.
*2* Ribs, lumbar vertebrae and pelvic bones easily visible. No palpable fat. Some evidence of other bony prominence. Minimal loss of muscle mass.
*3* Ribs easily palpated and may be visible with no palpable fat. Tops of lumbar vertebrae visible. Pelvic bones becoming prominent. Obvious waist.




















*Ideal*

*4* Ribs easily palpable, with minimal fat covering. Waist easily noted, viewed from above. Abdominal tuck evident.
*5* Ribs palpable without excess fat covering. Waist observed behind ribs when viewed from above. Abdomen tucked up when viewed.












*Too Heavy*

*6* Ribs palpable with slight excess fat covering. Waist is discernible viewed from above but is not prominent. Abdominal tuck apparent.
*7* Ribs palpable with difficulty; heavy fat cover. Noticeable fat deposits over lumbar area and base of tail. Waist absent or barely visible. Abdominal tuck may be present.
*8* Ribs not palpable under very heavy fat cover, or palpable only with significant pressure. Heavy fat deposits over lumbar area and base of tail. Waist absent. No abdominal tuck. Obvious abdominal distension may be present.
*9* Massive fat deposits over thorax, spine and base of tail. Waist and abdominal tuck absent. Fat deposits on neck and limbs. Obvious abdominal distention.


----------



## fostermom

Jasper is 65 lbs and Danny is about 85 lbs. He's not even close to being obese. I keep a very close eye on their weights because I had let Jasmine get very overweight a few years ago and had to work to get 25 lbs off from her.

Danny at 85 lbs:


----------



## Maggies mom

Here is Cruiser at 85 pounds and not a stitch of fat on him. He cant get heavy because of his heart.


----------



## Tanyac

This is such an interesting thread... here's my two...

Izzie is approx 75lb (35 kilos), and doesn't carry an ounce of fat. She is really fit and can run for miles! I have been told she's a large bitch (when I entered a few shows) but still within the breed standard. She is 2 on 3 January, so has youth on her side. You can actually see the muscle on her ribs when she runs... this girl makes me proud!










Obi is quite a bit larger than Izzie but is not overweight at all. He weighs in at about 85 lbs (40 kg) and is large, with heavy build an English Retriever (we are in UK). He did weigh 45 kg but I was shocked enough to cut his food, he lost the 5kg and is now as fit as a fiddle! I can see the muscle on his ribs when he runs too... He was 3 November just gone.


----------



## Champ

Champ is 86 pounds. He may be a bit overweight, but I don't think he looks obese.  I am trying to get him to lose some, he used to be 88.


----------



## ataylor

Jackson: about 77lbs.
Kailey: about 77lbs. (lost about 10lbs in 7 mos.) **DIET**


----------



## goldengirls550

Aubrie weighs in the low-mid 60s now. That is her ideal weight.

Layla is a smaller built girl and weighs in the low 50s and she could stand to gain a couple of pounds. She just can't keep any weight on because she's always running


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Layla hovers between 49 & 53...I'd love to keep her at 55, but it just isn't happening. She stands 23.5 inches, correct size for a bitch.

Blush is heaver at 60 pounds, she is very lean; just a larger boned/frame girl. she stands at 24 inches, also correct size.


----------



## HovawartMom

Priska is about 60pds for 23in.
Titus weighs 90pds for 26in without being fat!.


----------



## Lucky's mom

The first pic is Lucky now...he's 5Lb over weight and weighs about 80.


The second picture is when he was 20lb over-weight. He weighed 96lb. Its really hard for me to tell when he's gaining....


----------



## Lucky's mom

Ummmm I realize Lucky looks extra scruffy in that second picture. He was just about to start his big seasonal shed. His coat looks horrible just before the shed and just after.


----------



## Celeigh

Fergus and Lily are the same weight (about 72), but Fergus looks much bigger than Lily. He's all muscle, she's got more fat. I think Fergus is perfect as is and Lily is working on getting down to 65.

If only it was an easy to manage my own weight as it is to manage the weight of my dogs!! :doh:


----------



## Jo Ellen

Lucky is gorgeous, he's a big boy! Reminds me of Daisy. Daisy's weight right now hovers around 80, sometimes 81, sometimes 83. She used to weigh much more.

I know the ideal weight for females is much less than 80. I saw Daisy recently when she weighed 63 pounds and it looked like she was going to die. She was dieing, as a matter of fact. I would never want her to get much below 75 again. She's a big girl too, she's always the largest golden retriever in the bunch.


----------



## GoldenOwner12

My 10 year old male Einstein weighs 88 pounds he looks overweight but get your hands on him and you can feel his ribs quite easily. The vet said he has alot of muscle tone due to all the swimming he does. Also he said muscle weighs more then fat.


----------



## Lucky's mom

Jo Ellen said:


> Lucky is gorgeous, he's a big boy! Reminds me of Daisy. Daisy's weight right now hovers around 80, sometimes 81, sometimes 83. She used to weigh much more.
> 
> I know the ideal weight for females is much less than 80. I saw Daisy recently when she weighed 63 pounds and it looked like she was going to die. She was dieing, as a matter of fact. I would never want her to get much below 75 again. She's a big girl too, she's always the largest golden retriever in the bunch.


Lucky's ideal is 75. I just couldn't imagine him less then that. At 75, I can feel his ribs even through the fur.

He is big....and its funny but as a puppy his weight and height was lower then average until he hit 6 months....then we had a spike


----------



## lgnutah

Brooks is overweight right now, 3 1/2 yrs old and weighs 80 lb (or maybe a little more). We walk him twice every day, but he doesn't get to run that often. He has never liked to retrieve anything so throwing a ball isn't a way to get any exercise, and on his own he just walks around the yard. If inside he sleeps.
I have been cutting his food back.


----------



## Heidi36oh

Jack is 75 pounds and 3 years old, Chewie is 72 pounds and 2 years old.


----------



## DanielleH

Shy - 65 lbs 
London - 63 lbs


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Asia is up to 70 again...sigh. The vet wants her to be between 60-65 max.


----------



## chopsuey

Heres a picture of marley in august so around 10 months old. Hes got alot of upper body strength probilly from all the tug of war, digging ,and chewing he does.


----------



## Bogart'sMom

Bogart is 3.5 years old. People always think he is a she because he is only 24.5" tall and weights in at 75 Lbs. A lot of the males we meet on our walks are alot taller then Bogart. I always joke tha he is mixed with a Bassethound since he is short with long body :bowl:.
All the best,


----------



## Pudden

The Pudden is 70 lbs soaking wet, and she's a large, tall, muscular girl - but lean and athletic. I feel her ribs and hips at every feeding and I can tell immediately if she's lost or gained a bit, and I adjust her food accordingly. 

We don't even have a scale, but she gets weighed at the airport when we fly to Fairbanks, that's how I know.

Some people say they can't tell if their dog gains weight: but really, it's the easiest thing in the world: all you have to do is touch him  

Feel over the ribs and hips: you should feel the ribs clearly with little or no fat covering them. The hip bones also should be palpable. There should be some flesh between the hip bones over the spine, but you should still feel a hint of the spine between the hips if you press down. The space between the hips is where many dogs put on weight first, so you'll feel right away from day to day if he's gained a bit. Get a feel for how it should be at his ideal weight and feel him daily. 

If you can feel neither hip nor ribs, then by golly, doggie is waaay too fat


----------



## Kzwicker

Murphy is at 75 lbs. I think he looks good, but the vet tech told me to lay off the treats :-(


----------



## Sharkle13

At the last visit to the vets in November Scrabble was 59lbs and 2 years old. I feed her approx 500grams a day with treats of liver cake for training and agility. I have tried to fatten her up a bit since this visit as I felt she looked thin and many people are surprised she is as old as 2, she still acts like a pup and I felt she had not filled out fully. I have since changed her food so probably a bit heavier now


----------



## spruce

last trip to Pet Smart a few weeks ago:
Bridger (14 months) - 57 lb
Obi (13) - 64 lbs; Obi & our lab usually weight exactly the same.

Bridger has a big butt & is looking like a fat dog - but we can feel the elusive ribs!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn is currently 65, up two pounds from his ideal weight. I like a dog on the leaner side, both for health and aesthetics. Since Finn will always have joint issues, keeping him slim is a necessity!


----------



## hgatesy

We keep our dogs pretty lean too. We are very active and they get very few treats. 

Park is about 67lbs right now, Camden is about 63lbs, and Tyson was 73lbs the last time I weighed him.

Tasha our foster.... who was 107 at the time she came to "Heather's boot camp" now weighs 88lbs. I'm hoping she eventually gets done into the high 70's as I think that would be a good weight for her given her frame.


----------



## K9 Passion

Boy, they come in all shapes & sizes, which makes it really interesting!

Goldie is LONG & TALL. She had a huge growth spurt at 2 (the vets thought she was done growing) & then put on a lot of muscle mass at about 4, which really boosted her weight. Her coat is like a thick cashmere sweater, which gives her a heavy appearance, despite her lean frame. Goldie weighs about 82.

Conversely, Aspen is very petite, but solid muscle. She looks like a bulldog when she walks because of the muscles on her shoulders. Aspen has a smooth, slick coat that feels like slippery butter in your fingers. Aspen weighs about 69.


----------



## acquila

patience weighs 60, and promise weighs 50, but promise still has growing ( thats what the vet siad) so we will see how much she weighs when shes two, she should be done growing.


----------



## tippykayak

Gus never particularly liked food his whole life. He'd take treats, but he'd often hesitate to take them if you didn't ask him to work first. He ate light, bringing one kibble at a time in from the kitchen to chew it near us on the couch. He ran, hiked, swam, and played like crazy at every opportunity.

We put a lot of effort into keeping his weight up, and I was proud that he was about 58 lbs maintained for most of his adult life. He was undersized for a male, so 58 pounds was just north of lean. He maxed out at 61, last year, sharing Comet's puppy food, so we stopped putting gravy on his food and made sure he ate his adult food only.

On a sad note, one of the reasons I knew we had to let him go when he got lymphoma a couple of months ago was that he dropped from 60 to 55 in a month and then to just above 50 in his last week, despite cans upon cans of wet food, steak, and treats. 10% of his remaining weight in a week!

Comet looks a little chubby to me, but that's because I'm used to looking at Gus. I'm pretty sure Comet is dead center on the ideal weight chart. I haven't weighed him in ages, though.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

Around here all the goldens we meet are huge compared to Willow. At 13 months she is 55 lb. Perfect for her build but tiny compared to other UK goldens.


----------



## Pointgold

Zoom is 64 at 7 yrs old. (This is the dog that a former member here said was "HUGE!")
Maybe is 63 at not quite 3. 
Crew is 70 at not quite 3.
Tommy is 49 at 7 months.
Jag, my Smooth Collie is 68 at 2. 
All are in hard working condition. 
All are within standard for height. Reading the sizes of some of the dogs in this thread, I imagine that many would think my dogs to be "miniature".


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Mandy is 63 pounds currently - at 12+ years old. Most of her life she has been between 67 and 76 pounds. At 76 pounds the vet told us that she needed to lose a few pounds as that would help with her bad hips. Currently she looks a wee bit thin, but we feel this is better for her hips than heavier.


----------



## tippykayak

Looking at the weight poll, I noticed that about a quarter of the dogs were above American breed standard for weight (males max out at 75, females at 65). Is that simply because so many folks own dogs with English/European bloodlines where blockier, heavier dogs are within standard? Or is it because people have a skewed idea of what "healthy" looks like in a Golden? Disclaimer: those are genuine questions, not digs disguised as questions.

I will say that lots of the non-GRF people I meet out there in the world who own pet Goldens who are truly overweight who seem to think their dogs are lean and mean. They seem to think that they shouldn't tuck up at the waist (loin) at all, when, in fact, most of the great show dogs and all the great working dogs I see do tuck slightly at the loin, even if it's occasionally obscured by their grooming. The AKC standard says "very little tuck-up at the loin," as opposed to labs, who are supposed to have no tuck, I believe.

Comet's mom (Sunfire Windrush's Mrs Peele JH CCA WC), for example. She has a little tuck (very little, in keeping with standard) because she's fit and muscular. Her owner (Comet's breeder) is trying to strike a healthy balance between getting show and work titles on her dogs. I, of course, think her waist is dazzlingly perfect, but I imagine many of the Golden owners out there I've met (not necessarily the GRF crowd, who are generally better educated about the breed) would say she's on the thin side.









And here's a show-winning lab (BISS Ch. Cabin Creek Lord Love A Duck TD) with the lack of tuck described for that breed:









If a Golden had that barrel build, he'd be out of standard or overweight or both.


----------



## skylielover

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> Layla hovers between 49 & 53...I'd love to keep her at 55, but it just isn't happening. She stands 23.5 inches, correct size for a bitch.
> 
> Blush is heaver at 60 pounds, she is very lean; just a larger boned/frame girl. she stands at 24 inches, also correct size.


I wonder if Skylie will be the same size as her look-a-like Layla  She is about 42-45 pounds now at 5 and 1/2 months. I have no idea how big she will get


----------



## Sucker For Gold

I had kept weight records on our last golden because we had allowed him to get quite overweight at one time. By 3 years old he weighed 96 lbs. We put him on a weight loss program and by the time he turned 4 we had him down to 75 lbs. For the remainder of his life he averaged 76-78 lbs. He stood slightly over standard at about 24 1/2".


----------



## Pudden

tippykayak said:


> And here's a show-winning lab (BISS Ch. Cabin Creek Lord Love A Duck TD) with the lack of tuck described for that breed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a Golden had that barrel build, he'd be out of standard or overweight or both.


to me, that lab looks definitely overweight. The golden looks okay to me...


----------



## Golden Leo

That labrador is gorgeous! Typical retriever!
My dogs wieght-
Leopold- about 82 pounds ( 38 kg) - almost 4 years old
Pavo - 66 pounds (30kg) - 6 months old
Both of them come from famous lines, for anyone who knows a bit about european lines then you know what Westley, Nortonwood and Standfast means... 
This is Leopold









Pavo:










And these are some of the most famous dogs in european golden history:

Nortonwood Faunus:










Standfast Angus










*Mjaerumhogda's Crusader*









Camrose Cabus Cristopher


----------



## hotel4dogs

my personal favorite that I hear from customers at the pet hotel all the time...with dogs who are clinically OBESE...
"He's not really fat, he's just SOLID".
uh huh. Solid fat.




tippykayak said:


> I will say that lots of the non-GRF people I meet out there in the world who own pet Goldens who are truly overweight who seem to think their dogs are lean and mean. They seem to quote]


----------



## capa

Axel weighs around 88 pounds. I am an obsessive mom and drive through the vet's office once every two months to weigh him again... just in case!


----------



## Loboto-Me

hotel4dogs said:


> my personal favorite that I hear from customers at the pet hotel all the time...with dogs who are clinically OBESE...
> "He's not really fat, he's just SOLID".
> uh huh. Solid fat.


 
That's so funny you say that. My Sis and Bro in law have a mini daschund that looks like a sausage on legs. They insist the vet said that he's an OK weight. I wouldn't call him clinically obese but he's fat. They keep saying he's SOLID not fat. LOL!

This is the same sis in law that when we went to visit with Sophie after a 3 week "stay away", asked if Sophie was a little on the skinny side.

At 4 months she weighed 29 lbs... the vet was impressed. PS: We saw 4 of her littermates last night at Puppy Kindergarten and she's the smallest one there. Stature-wise... is that a bad thing? Are we not feeding her enough? 1c Eaglepack Holistic Large Breed Puppy 3X daily.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Loboto-Me said:


> At 4 months she weighed 29 lbs... the vet was impressed. PS: We saw 4 of her littermates last night at Puppy Kindergarten and she's the smallest one there. Stature-wise... is that a bad thing? Are we not feeding her enough? 1c Eaglepack Holistic Large Breed Puppy 3X daily.


No it is not a bad thing. First if any of the other littermates were males I would expect to start to see the boys being larger than the girls. And it is well accepted belief that growing them slow is extremely benificial to them in the long run.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am one of the two votes with a Golden weighing in more than 101 pounds. Liam weighs in at 110 pounds. Each time I take him to the vets they always have to recheck his weigh because they do not think he looks that heavy.


----------



## Gwen

Nygel @ 22 months weighs in at 73 lbs and Riley @ almost 4 years old, weighs in at 53 lbs. When Riley comes back to our house from her "forever" home, she normally weighs in about 3 to 4 lbs heavier. It only takes her a few days to get that excess weight off by ripping around in our large back yard with Nyg. Those extra pounds make a huge difference in her looks! (as they do in ours:uhoh::uhoh:)


----------



## GoldenOwner12

In the pictures of Shelley you can't see the tuck real well but she has very noticable tuck. The breeder has said Shelley is the only one in the litter that has a noticable tuck all the other littermats are kinda straight. Heres a picture of Shelleys sister Angie and then a picture of Shelley.

Angie








Shelley my dog


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Tailer hit 70#'s at 9 months old and is still there at 3 years old! He does gain a pound or two then looses it depending on our seasonal activities. I think he looks good...


----------



## cinnamonteal

At Caleb's last appointment he came in at 66 lbs. The vet said he was ever so slightly chubby and to keep him around the 65 lbs mark. He was about 11 months at that time.


----------



## ilovemydogs

Bailey was 85lbs at her last vet visit. She will probably shed a few pounds in the summer, but she is a very large female.
Duke is golden, lab, and redbone **** hound and he tips the scales at 116. That is down from 125 (we used to live with his grandmother), and he just won't lose any more.


----------



## Buddyboy103

*Mine is bigger!*

OK, I looked at all of your information and came to the conclusion that you ain't seen nothin' like my Buddy boy! When we adopted him he weighed in at 114 but now, after two months of walking at least two miles a day, I have him thinned out to 103! Our vets told me that they had never seen a golden this size. Everyone who meets him exclaims, "holy smokes, that's the largest golden retriever I've ever seen!" His all time high was 120 but ,as his owner confessed, ". . . I was probably feeding him too many treats." Ya think? We live in PA but travel a lot so his rep is spreading. I'll try to send a pic as he is a very handsome boy as well as being huge! Nuts, just looked at this page for a way to do an attachment but no joy there.?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

*Buddyboy103*-



> Nuts, just looked at this page for a way to do an attachment but no joy there



When making a post, select Go Advanced. If you have pictures saved on your computer, select the paperclip icon in the gray area above the white area where you type your post. Browse your computer for the picture(s), then select upload. There is an attachment key below this area, it tells you what type of files are accepted and the size limits. 

If you have pictures saved in an acct. at a photo website, select the picture/postcard icon. A box opens up-copy the URL and paste it in the area, then OK.


----------



## Foster's Mom

Foster weighs 71 pounds but his vet wants him to lose ten pounds. He is fairly small framed and when you look down at him from above she says he is wide.


----------



## seeley5060

*3 years old*

Holly is an active Golden Retriever who's weight is 86 and working on lowering her pounds.


----------



## mngoldenlove

Jackson is around 75lbs at 10.5 years old.


----------



## MY ACE

Hi, my dog is GR 4 years old but his weight is 106 pound and I am worried about his overweight.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

> =MY ACE;7492513]Hi, my dog is GR 4 years old but his weight is 106 pound and I am worried about his overweight.


Welcome to the forum.

Has your Vet said anything about your boy's weight?

Some of it depends on their frame/ build, the size of the parents, but in general a male Golden shouldn't be over 75 pounds. 

You may want to discuss your boy's weight with your Vet, it's generally better to keep them on the lean side, it's healthier for them overall and also for their hips, joints, heart.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Duplicate post


----------



## GoldensRcute77

I found this thing


----------



## Tiberi_goldens

My oldest golden, Annabella is right now 53 pounds though that might be because she's pregnant since her average weight is normally 48 pounds 

My second golden is a English cream and he's 83 pounds but can sometimes reach up to 85 at times

My youngest Grace-Lynn is 63 pounds, though she is only a year and half years old and may probably end up becoming 65-67 pounds by the time she's two years


----------

